# saddle slipping back: what does it mean?



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Does the gullet fit him? Also the girth looks to be the right tightness so I don't think it is that. He HAS got a high wither lol. It is possible that it could have just slid down his wither. I would get a breastplate (ONLY if the saddle fits).


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

in my experience, a horse with any decently sized withers (as looks to be the case here) will have issues with a wintec fitting properly. some pads to adjust the balance of the saddle could help some but i can't say that i would use that as a permanent solution.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

looks like its in the proper place to me. the girth line is definitely right. the saddle itself may be a tad back its hard to tell you got a lot going on up there with the towel and pad and saddle (not making fun in any way just confuses my eye a little) I'd check your saddle width and and watch those saddle fit videos posted by another member they are a real eye opener in saddle position. i don't think your off mear as much as you think you are  hope that helps
ANgi


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The atrophied shoulder jumped out at me before you even mentioned that. I went through the same thing with my gelding years ago....he had a sore back, he atrophied behind the withers, and the saddle started to slide badly. I think you should look into getting some insert Skito-type pads (I'm only familiar with the Western world, so don't know the English equivalent) to fill in that dead space. Have a saddle fitter look; see if you can fix the problem with padding. A breastplate would certainly be something to look into, as well....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Definitely too far back. The panels are sitting over the weakest part of his back. There are no ribs to support the spine here so a saddle and rather is going to cause some pain issues after not too long. 
The fact that you need to pad the saddle up with a thick towel says to me that it doesn't fit right to start with. You need to get a qualified saddle fitter out to have a look at it. As said above, the Wintecs aren't so good on horses with sizeable withers, so you may be looking into purchasing another saddle. Some saddles just will not fit some horses no matter how many times they are adjusted.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

The padding is there because without it his spine would be up in the channel of the saddle.

Ugh. I really don't want to have to saddle shop again. I wouldn't even know where to start. This saddle doesn't bridge on him, and its the medium wide gullet. I can fit three fingers under the channel from the ground, and two when I'm in the saddle. I can also easily slide my hand down the side of the saddle.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well if you're sure it fits well, invest in a breastplate for starters and see if that helps - much cheaper than a new saddle. Something definitely needs to be done to stop the saddle slipping so far back though or he'll wind up with permanent back problems.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Call Dawn Bruin Slot - she's on Facebook. She Charges $75 and she'll come out and do a whole session with both you and the horse to ensure proper saddle fit. She doesn't sell saddles, she just comes and makes sure what you currently have is working, and if it isn't, how to fix it.

She works with you and your body, and your horses back and body. She'll also watch you ride to see what is going on. Highly recommended.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

MIEventer said:


> Call Dawn Bruin Slot - she's on Facebook. She Charges $75 and she'll come out and do a whole session with both you and the horse to ensure proper saddle fit. She doesn't sell saddles, she just comes and makes sure what you currently have is working, and if it isn't, how to fix it.
> 
> She works with you and your body, and your horses back and body. She'll also watch you ride to see what is going on. Highly recommended.


that sounds well worth money!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I use a sheepskin saddle pad when I'm riding on hills or otherwise uneven terrain. Definitely make sure the saddle fits, but then think sheepskin pad.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Just bought one today.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Me and one of my friends have the same problem with Rebel and Destiny (Our two extremely high whithered horses)

I fixed mine with a breastplate, and I got a little no-slip-grip pad to put underneath.


----------

